# CPU für GTX 1080



## Lala183 (15. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese gelegentlich in diesem Forum und schätze sehr eure Expertise!

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten (Preis-/Leistung) CPU für meine Graka Nvidia gtx 1080.

Meine aktuelles System ist:
i7 3770
16GB Ram
2x 512GB SSD
 Nvidia gtx 1080 8GB
Win 10 Ultimate

Ich bin durch Zufall an diese gebrauchte Graka gekommen und habe voller Vorfreude BF5 gekauft. Meine vorherige Graka R9 270x schaffte in BF4 immerhin ~120fps. Ernüchternd musste ich nach der Installation von BF5 und optimierten "Low"-Einstellungen schlappe 70FPS feststellen. MSI Afterburner hat mir dann auch gezeigt, dass die Graka bei  ~40% Auslastung, die CPU aber meist bei ~97% liegt. Nun bin auf der Suche einem Aufrüstkit und werde von Angeboten erschlagen.

Ich bitte euch um eine CPU-Empfehlung, die optimal zur Graka passt.
Das Budget sollte 500€ für Mainboard, CPU und 16GB (mit Option auf 32GB) nach Möglichkeit nicht groß übersteigen.

Aus den Angeboten sagen mir am meisten die Bundles mit Ryzen 7 3700x und Intel I7 9700K zu.
Die neuen CPUs Ryzen 5000 und Intel 10th Gen. kann ich nicht einordnen. Vielleicht wäre da ja eine Ryzen 5 5600x oder eine I5 10600k optimaler.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2021)

Dreh doch einfach die Grafikoptionen hoch, sodass du auf natürliche Weise 60 - 70FPS hast. Oder hast du einen 144Hz Monitor?
Hast du DX 12 aktiviert?


----------



## Lala183 (15. März 2021)

Hallo Spiritogre, 

wenn ich DX12 einschalte, stürzt das Spiel ab. Da bin aber auch nicht der einzige. Im Internet findet man zig Beträge dazu. 
Ich möchte das Spiel gerne mit min. 120 FPS spielen. 
Sollte ich mich noch nach Ryzen 3000er und Intel 9th Gen umgucken oder doch eher Ryzen 5000 und Intel 10th Gen? 

Wie geschrieben ungern über 500€.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2021)

Kommt halt jetzt darauf an, wie gut Battlefield mit vielen Kernen / Threads zurechtkommt. Ich weiß es jetzt nicht, aber wenn das Spiel nur mit 8 Threads zurechtkommt macht es wenig Sinn eine CPU mit 12 Threads zu kaufen, wenn die einzelnen Kerne langsamer sind als die bei der CPU mit 8 Threads. 

Da musst du dann halt mal schauen. Bei Battlefield scheint es tatsächlich ja so zu sein, dass die Anzahl der Frames mit der CPU skaliert, sprich, je mehr FPS du hast, desto höher wird die CPU Last. 

Generall ansonsten würde ich eigentlich immer nur CPUs der aktuellen Generation kaufen, die hält dann im Zweifel eben auch ein Jahr länger.


----------



## Lala183 (16. März 2021)

Kurze Rückmeldung. 
Es ist der i7 9700k, MSI 390-A Pro, Scythe Mughen 5 und 16GB G.Skill DDR4-3200 geworden. 
Zusammen für 470€.
Ich habe nun etwas recherchiert und einen großen Leistungsplus vom I7 10700k konnte ich nicht finden. 
Ein Ryzen wäre auch sehr interessant geworden. Ich suche allerdings eine CPU für viele FPS und ein Ryzen wäre vergleichbar dann doch sehr teuer geworden. Selbst mit einem Ryzen R7 3700x komme ich nicht auf den Preis und die FPS schafft er auch nicht. 

MfG 
Frank


----------



## Spiritogre (16. März 2021)

Gute Wahl, ich habe mir zufällig vor zwei Jahren die Vorgänger Core i7 8700K mit MSI Z370 PC PRO Mainboard und 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 RAM zugelegt.


----------

